# C'était le franc



## hovercraft.eels

Bonjour tout le monde,

Il y a une ligne dans la chanson "C'était mieux avant" de Mickaël Vigneau que je n'arrive pas complètement à comprendre: 

Avant, quand on était à table, on se parlait, c'était agréable
Les enfants, dans la rue couraient et jouaient avec le ballon
Avant, on n'avait pas d'argent, on sortait,* c'était le franc*
On partageait avec son voisin, on a zappé mais c'était bien

Ma tentative: "C'était le franc" se réfère au fait qu'autrefois le franc était la devise française...? 

Merci


----------



## Yendred

hovercraft.eels said:


> "C'était le franc" se réfère au fait qu'autrefois le franc était la devisemonnaie française...?


Oui c'est bien ça : _c'était le franc = notre monnaie était le franc_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'est une autre manière de dire « c'était mieux avant ».


----------



## Yendred

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> C'est une autre manière de dire « c'était mieux avant ».


Bah "_c'était le franc_" n'a pas en soi ce sens là. C'est juste un rappel historique.


----------



## JClaudeK

Indirectement si.
Ça fait partie des légendes que racontent certains "Notalgiques": selon eux, l'arrivée de l'Euro aurait fait grimper les prix. De plus, le _franc_ est pour eux le symbole de la "souveraineté française" perdue.


----------



## Terio

Pour moi, ça veut simplement dire : c'était le franc qui était la monnaie en usage à cette époque.


----------



## JClaudeK

Yendred said:


> C'est juste un rappel historique.


J'ai du mal à comprendre ce qu'un simple "rappel historique" viendrait faire dans une chanson dont le titre "C'était mieux avant" donne le ton !

Cette chanson dont le refrain (répété 5 fois)


> C'était mieux avant
> C'était mieux avant
> C'était mieux avant
> C'était mieux


soit au total  20 fois (!!)  glorifie et idéalise "le bon vieux temps".

Il me semble par conséquent évident que le franc représente pour le chanteur un des éléments qui fait que "C'était mieux avant".


----------



## Maître Capello

_C'était le franc_ est en soi purement factuel, à l'instar de _C'était la guerre, C'était les débuts de l'automobile, C'était l'Aéropostale_… C'est uniquement le contexte de la chanson qui vous fait dire que _C'était le franc_ est nostalgique. Employée dans un autre contexte, cette expression pourrait très bien ne pas être nostalgique du tout.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Employée dans un autre contexte, cette expression pourrait très bien ne pas être nostalgique du tout.


Ça va de soi. 

Or, le contexte a été donné par @hovercraft.eels ......


----------



## Elle Paris

Yendred said:


> Oui c'est bien ça : _c'était le franc = notre monnaie était le franc_


C'etait le franc - C'etait l'epoque du franc, des min-jupes, et des pattes d'elph'.


----------



## Yendred

Lol les pattes d'eph avaient disparu depuis longtemps quand on est passé à l'euro


----------



## Elle Paris

Oui, c'etait bel est bien l'époque du franc... "nouveau".


----------



## Stéphane89

Pour moi, toute la strophe est une énumération de choses du passé que les gens ont oubliées d'après le chanteur (_"on a zappé"_), mais qu'il se remémore avec plaisir ou qu'il regrette (_"c'était bien"_). On pourrait la réécrire comme suit:

_On a zappé, mais c'était bien,
Avant, quand on était à table et qu'on se parlait
Quand les enfants couraient dans la rue et jouaient au ballon
Quand on n'avait pas d'argent, quand on sortait,* quand on payait en francs*
Quand on partageait avec son voisin_


----------



## Elle Paris

Exactement.


----------



## Nanon

Maître Capello said:


> C'est uniquement le contexte de la chanson qui vous fait dire que _C'était le franc_ est nostalgique. Employée dans un autre contexte, cette expression pourrait très bien ne pas être nostalgique du tout.


Je suis d'accord. Si on disait _« C'était l'ancien franc »_, on se situerait dans le temps (avant 1960), dans l'espace (en France) et dans les puissances de 10  ... mais il n'y aurait pas forcément de nostalgie. C'est le _« c'était mieux avant » _qui change tout.


----------



## Elle Paris

Chaque génération, sans doute, croit que la sienne était la meilleur. Pour moi,  "C'etait le franc (nouveau)" mais, en fait, c'est l'époque de sa propre jeunesse qui est la source de la nostalgie. […]


----------



## Nanon

Pour l'ancien franc, non, celui-ci n'est pas porteur de nostalgie mais plutôt de gros chiffres, d'instabilité monétaire et de dévaluation. Il est vrai que la chanson ne parle ni des anciens ni des nouveaux francs mais de manquer de sous (_sobriété_, dirait-on maintenant ? ) et d'une solidarité perdue. Si _« c'était mieux avant »_, c'est parce que nous sommes devenus individualistes et que nous voulons toujours plus, pas parce que nous avons changé de monnaie.
Et puis, bien sûr, comme c'est une chanson, il faut des rimes, même s'il n'y a pas de rapport de causalité entre _le franc_ et _mieux avant_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nanon said:


> Pour l'ancien franc, non, celui-ci n'est pas porteur de nostalgie [...] Il est vrai que la chanson ne parle ni des anciens ni des nouveaux francs


Pas si sûr !



> Trois ans et demi après la mise en place de l'euro, ils sont 61 % a regretter l'ancienne monnaie, dont 38 % « beaucoup » selon un sondage Ifop réalisé pour le magazine Valeurs Actuelles à paraître le 17 juin. (lien)
> Une majorité de Français toujours nostalgique du franc .... cette nostalgie du franc s'explique par "le regret d'une époque, plus ou moins idéalisée, à laquelle les prix des biens de consommation courante étaient plus raisonnables". (lien)
> nombreux sont ceux qui se demandent, aujourd'hui encore, si la vie n'était pas meilleur marché avant [l'Euro]. _"Avec le recul c'est sûr, on est perdant"_ assure Christian [en 2022 *!*] (lien)





Nanon said:


> celui-ci [est] porteur [...]   de gros chiffres, d'instabilité monétaire et de* dévaluation* [oh oui, les "dévaluations compétitives***" qu'ils appellent ça !]


 Oui, mais les "petites gens" ne l'ont pas compris ou l'ont oublié.

** **Le franc de 1945 à 1998*


> Georges Pompidou dévalue le franc de 11,04 % à 5,55 francs pour un dollar le 10 août 1969. C’est la 7ème dévaluation du franc depuis son entrée dans le système de Bretton Woods ; au total, sa valeur s’est érodée de plus de 78 % face au billet vert américain (et donc à l’or) depuis le 26 décembre 1945.


voir ici et ici.


----------



## Nanon

L'ancien franc, c'étaient déjà les dévaluations Pinay des années 50 et ça nous ramène à l'époque de la guerre d'Algérie, à la IVe République si souvent décrite comme dysfonctionnelle, et au rappel de De Gaulle présenté comme l'homme providentiel. Nostalgie ? bof, bof...
Le passage de l'ancien au nouveau franc a eu un effet inflationniste, le passage à l'euro aussi, et c'est à cause de la hausse des prix qu'on peut trouver de la nostalgie. Ce phénomène n'est d'ailleurs pas propre à la France. Il y a aussi une part de récit national, de lien entre la monnaie et l'histoire nationale. Mais on ne peut pas non plus dire que _c'était le franc (la lire, la peseta, l'escudo, le mark...) _équivaut forcément à_ c'était mieux avant._ Dans le contexte de la chanson, d'ailleurs, ça rime. Mais dans l'absolu, non, ça ne correspond pas vraiment.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nanon said:


> Mais on ne peut pas non plus dire que _c'était le franc (la lire, la peseta, l'escudo, le mark...) _équivaut forcément à_ c'était mieux avant._ Dans le contexte de la chanson, d'ailleurs, ça rime. Mais dans l'absolu, non, ça ne correspond pas vraiment.


Je n'ai jamais prétendu le contraire.

La question initiale est posée dans un contexte précis et oui, dans ce contexte


JClaudeK said:


> Il me semble [...]  évident que le franc représente pour le chanteur un des éléments qui fait que "C'était mieux avant".


----------



## Elle Paris

Nanon said:


> L'ancien franc, c'étaient déjà les dévaluations Pinay des années 50 et ça nous ramène à l'époque de la guerre d'Algérie, à la IVe République si souvent décrite comme dysfonctionnelle, et au rappel de De Gaulle présenté comme l'homme providentiel. Nostalgie ? bof, bof...
> Le passage de l'ancien au nouveau franc a eu un effet inflationniste, le passage à l'euro aussi, et c'est à cause de la hausse des prix qu'on peut trouver de la nostalgie. Ce phénomène n'est d'ailleurs pas propre à la France. Il y a aussi une part de récit national, de lien entre la monnaie et l'histoire nationale. Mais on ne peut pas non plus dire que _c'était le franc (la lire, la peseta, l'escudo, le mark...) _équivaut forcément à_ c'était mieux avant._ Dans le contexte de la chanson, d'ailleurs, ça rime. Mais dans l'absolu, non, ça ne correspond pas vraiment.



Il ne s'agit pas de tout ça! Qu'importe la monnaie!  Le contexte monétaire n'est pas ce qui est important. C'est la nostalgie de l'époque du franc (dans ce cas précis - soit ancien, soit nouveau - qu'importe) Par example: C'etait le franc, les mini-jupes, le café au comptoir et la baguette a 10 centimes, et les autobus aux plate-formes ouvertes a l'arrière. > C'etait *l'époque* du franc, des min-jupes,.... Je ne vois pas le pourquoi de cette discussion.  Quand on parle comme ça - bien sur, on oublie tout ce qui n'allait pas (par example la difficulté d'avoir une ligne de téléphone ou qu'il n'y avait que deux ou trois chaines de télévision...) 
Stéphane89 a raison: :​"Pour moi, toute la strophe est une énumération de choses du passé que les gens ont oubliées d'après le chanteur (_"on a zappé"_), mais qu'il se remémore avec plaisir ou qu'il regrette (_"c'était bien"_). On pourrait la réécrire comme suit:​_On a zappé, mais c'était bien,
Avant, quand on était à table et qu'on se parlait
Quand les enfants couraient dans la rue et jouaient au ballon
Quand on n'avait pas d'argent, quand on sortait,* quand on payait en francs*
Quand on partageait avec son voisin"

Et _JClaudeK aussi: "
"Cette chanson dont le refrain (répété 5 fois)


> C'était mieux avant
> C'était mieux avant
> C'était mieux avant
> C'était mieux


soit au total 20 fois (!!) glorifie et idéalise "le bon vieux temps"."

C'est claire comme du cristal de roche.


----------



## Nanon

Elle Paris said:


> Il ne s'agit pas du tout de ça !


Je n'ai dit qu'une chose : l'expression « c'était le franc » *ne veut pas dire en elle-même* que c'était mieux avant. On peut remplacer le franc par la mini-jupe, si on veut. 
*Toute *la chanson véhicule ce message, peut-être un peu exagéré voire rétrograde aux yeux de certains :


> Avant, on aimait pour toujours, on n'avait qu'un seul amour
> Avant, on pouvait draguer et puis ensuite s'aimer
> Avant, il n'y avait pas les réseaux alors on lisait les journaux
> Avant, c'était fort, la famille, comme un soleil qui brille


Ah ouais ? On n'avait qu'un seul amour ? Les familles étaient toujours unies ? Tout le monde disait bonjour et partageait avec ses voisins ?  
Mais passons. Ce n'est pas le franc en lui-même qui véhicule ce message, point.


----------

